# thornless blackberry varieties



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it is time I ordered new blackberries. The ones I have here were brought down by my Dad in 1983 and seem to be dwindling. I have no idea what kind they are so am looking for recommendations.

In the Gurney's catalogue I am leaning towards Triple Crown or Apache, but would like input if you folks have any.
Thanks
Rocky


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm interested in this too. I'd like to find some thorn less blackberries that have actual black berry flavor. So many seem to be very bland and tasteless.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Have you considered the Doyle? I haven't grown it myself but a friend did and it was a fast growing plant with large berries and good flavour.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If you like what you have make a new patch. Add a lot of compost to a new area, double dig. Take canes and bury in the ground, when they root move these to the new patch. Plant about 6' apart and put up 2 wires. Add compost to the row to keep weeds down and soil soft so water can penetrate. There are so many varieties now, depending on taste. I like thornless Marion berries. Adapted for this area, big, taste like wild blackberries. They were bred from the Youngberry that was developed by my wife's great Uncle, as were the Olalieberry. Youngberry was the grand parent of the Marionberry....James

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marionberry


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I have 6 Navajo and 3 Arapaho vines. Last year I got 10 gallons of thumb size berries before I stopped picking. Make sure you plant them about 3 feet apart and mulch well. Mine grow very tall, I trellis and vine them along the top.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We use the 2 wire trellis because our vines get so long yet we can plant them 6' apart instead of 10' by wrapping them in a 3' circle down to the lower wire and back toward the plant.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v168/fergina/prunerack.jpg

This whole area fills in with laterals and has berries all along the canes. Seems running the vine down makes the plant produce a lot more berries. This is the reason I said 6' apart....James


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Some varieties may be better than others for your specific climate, may be worth researching with that in mind.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

You will like both of those. However Apache has a tendency to have white drupes. But brick is high and size is good.

Osage, ouchita, and Natchez are good. Osage is my favorite thornless.

My Hands down flavor and high brix is Tupi. It's the thorniest one I know of , but it's very very good.


----------



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Rocky,

Have you considered "Freedom"? It is a primo cane fruiting variety...which means that we in East TN can get two crops each year...early summer and fall.

http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/49/8/1097.full

I have Natchez now. I want to try Freedom next.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

The primocane varieties are very good, we are adding 1000 freedoms and 1000 travelers this year, for fall cropping. Keep in mind they flower when it's hot, and require irrigation for proper production... 

on all of the normal variety's if you'll pinch the primocanes off at 32"-36" they will respond by branching out and you'll end up with higher lateral growth thus lots of more berries. and cut the laterals off at 18" and it'll increase berry size... try to shoot for 40-50' of producing cane per crown, & 5-6 floricanes per crown, however big strong crowns can support up to 100' but it's risky..


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Our Triple Crown blackberries are amazing! They have spread like crazy over the past 4 or 5 years and grow to be larger than any blackberry I've ever seen! The flavor is fantastic! 

LuLu


----------



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

I have heard great things about Triple Crown as well!!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Jwal10 - could you show up a picture of how you trellis your canes in the circle that you were talking about? I'm having a hard time visualizing it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Like the right side of this illustration. 2 big loops....James

http://agriculture.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/image/0010/197614/standardweave.jpg


----------



## Texan (Nov 17, 2016)

I am a bit surprised no one has mentioned the need to buy cultivars with the correct chill hour requirements for the region. Pick your variety by creating a list of cultivars with the proper chill hours, then select from that list.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you Jwal10 for the picture. I get it now!!!


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

Beulah_Land said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> Have you considered "Freedom"? It is a primo cane fruiting variety...which means that we in East TN can get two crops each year...early summer and fall.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Freedom!

Delicious, thornless. Puts out a big crop very early then after a pause fruits till frost. I ate Freedom berries from May 20 till Nov. 2 last year.


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

I have Triple Crown in a nursery bed that has outrun its bounds at my back door. A couple of the canes even poked their heads under the screen door on the back porch and were looking fore some place to burry their heads. They are all pruned back to about 1 1/2'.
I live in Athens, Alabama. You can come out and dig up a few canes and roots for free if you wish. They'll make more. PM me for coordination. I have a couple of rows (120') of "T" posts driven but no wires strung yet. Life has gotten in the way.


----------

